
108 Counterintuitive Things About Testing - r2r
http://infiniteundo.com/post/158170334513/100-counterintuitive-things-about-testing
======
dozzie
> In general a series of positive integers might start counting from 0 or from
> 1 there is no way to know up front.

No. Positive means precisely greater than zero.

> Tight coupling is good.

No. It depends, usually because decoupling has _cost_.

> By spending 50% of your time NOT writing prod code (but tests instead) you
> can INCREASE your velocity.

...as well as decrease the velocity for all the rest of your team by stiffling
the architecture with tests. Depends on what and how is written.

